

Ask HN: Internship in Israel? - MichaelAza

I'm an Israeli high school graduate and I'm looking for a short term internship in the coming months.
I'm doing C# development for the better part of 5 years now and am also proficient with Javascript and (to a degree) Haskell. I'm also interested in computer security. I'm eager to learn new stuff though so if you're a Ruby or Python or C shop I'm sure I can blend in.<p>If you work in an Israeli company or know someone who does and think you can handle an intern for circa 3 months I'd love it if you contact me (here or by mail if you prefer, michael.azarkevich@gmail.com).<p>A partial portfolio of my work can be found on my Github account:
https://github.com/MichaelAz<p>Cheers!
======
caw
I know Intel has a bunch of software written at the Haifa location, and that
they take interns.

That being said, I don't know if they take high school graduates or just
university students, or if they're currently hiring. However, it's a place you
could look.

------
toutouastro
I am looking for a remote internship : github profile github.com/toutouastro

------
orenbarzilai
contact me "o at tomodo.com"

